# Red Pennant health insurance



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Having just renewed our Red Pennant travel insurance with the Caravan Club I noticed a pamphlet included in the pack had a disclaimer saying *they will not cover you for food or alcohol poisoning.*

I can understand the Alcohol poisoning as that is self inflicted but not the Food poisoning, has anybody else noticed this.

RD


----------

